# Training update :)



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am VERY proud of my baby boy! He is doing so well. 

We have mastered walking on a leash. The leash is always loose and he sits as soon as I start to stop. He pays very close attention to me. He doesn't hardly ever need a correction. 

We are learning that when I say it, I mean it, and it doesn't mean you get to decide. His down, sit, wait and stay commands are coming along super. Not very often does he try to make his own rules anymore. 

We are working on long downs. I put him in one spot (random spots), tell him to down, and tell him to stay. Our goal is to eventualy get up to one hour with no correction. So far we have made it to about five, sometimes ten minutes.

We have not started off lead work yet. I plan to start this in the next week or so, after I get a 100ft lunge line. I've been doing little intervals of recall training in the house. Every now and then I will call him, if he comes, he gets a treat and praise. If he doesn't come on the first call, I go get him and bring him to me. Then we will work about five to ten minutes until I get at least five good recalls (off lead from across the room) in a row. He is getting better, but still has his days. I want his recall in the house to be 100% before we start working with the lunge line.

Overall, I see major improvement! The trainer I am working with said he sees it as well. Tucker is much more relaxed and calm. He's even been letting me cut his nails with out a fight lately  The trainer also commented on how wonderful he looks (All thanks to PMR!). 

Tucker on his long down tonight  









I was talking to the trainer today about Annie. When we walk Annie, she will not look at us. Mater of fact, Annie will NEVER look at us. She may glance, but wont watch long enough for direction. He said that this is a dominance issue. He also believes that her separation anxiety is a dominance issue as well. Guess who's on the list next!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

i am so glad you found a mentor to work with. Some of the best trainers are not technically trainers they just read dogs well. I love the long down. We practice it with pups and boot camp pups especially on leash if they get up they get put back down. Everyone gets a half hour down at least if not more. We usually practice while watching a movie or my kids take a dog with them while they do their homeschooling. We also work "watch" so they learn to look and pay attention - it really seems to nip behavior problems in the bud. I am glad you are seeing benefits to your hard work, It is also nice to see your pup calm and relaxed - isn't it./


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> i am so glad you found a mentor to work with. Some of the best trainers are not technically trainers they just read dogs well. I love the long down. We practice it with pups and boot camp pups especially on leash if they get up they get put back down. Everyone gets a half hour down at least if not more. We usually practice while watching a movie or my kids take a dog with them while they do their homeschooling. We also work "watch" so they learn to look and pay attention - it really seems to nip behavior problems in the bud. I am glad you are seeing benefits to your hard work, It is also nice to see your pup calm and relaxed - isn't it./


I really like this guy! He spend one month training the dogs he gets in. The first two weeks is one on one with him. Then the second two weeks he daily works with the dog and teaches them how to handle the dog (Dog still goes home with him for this two weeks). After they get their dog back, they get free obedience sessions twice a year for the life of the dog if the would like.

It is very nice to see all my work pay off. Tucker got up a few times in the first five minutes. I kept making him lie back down and he stayed so far for about 50 minutes. 

I practice the watch command with Tucker. He now does it automatically every time I stop or make any noise. The trainer says Annie will not do it because it is a dominance thing. She would have to be submissive to look me in the eyes longer than a few seconds, so we are working on getting her back down where she belongs. I'm going to work a few short sessions with her and the trainer.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I was talking to the trainer today about Annie. When we walk Annie, she will not look at us. Mater of fact, Annie will NEVER look at us. She may glance, but wont watch long enough for direction. He said that this is a dominance issue. He also believes that her separation anxiety is a dominance issue as well. Guess who's on the list next!


Csar is the same with me he refuses to look at me while we are out walking and he is on lead ive tried teaching him focus (hes excellent at focus inside and off lead)

ive tried squeekers,treats,favorite toys, nothing works but i dont care much becuase he listens to waht i say if i say "stop" he does,he doesnt pull on the lead or become distracted by people or otehr dogs.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Just a tip- Tuna makes a very messy and smelly training treat! I have no dehydrated meats left and Canned Tuna was all I had!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Just a tip- Tuna makes a very messy and smelly training treat! I have no dehydrated meats left and Canned Tuna was all I had!


I can't even imagine how that went. I used up so many dehydrated treats I brought my own dehydrator and saved money the first month.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Yay sounds like it is going wonderfully!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I can't even imagine how that went. I used up so many dehydrated treats I brought my own dehydrator and saved money the first month.


It went... but it was very messy and smelly! Not something you can keep in your pocket..
I need to barrow my brothers meat slicer and dehydrator again and make me some more treats.


----------

